# Archive > Open content archive > MLM Industry Forum >  Robert kiyosaki Book on Network marketing

## sterne.law@gmail.com

Interesting read and insightful, he is very pro network marketing. Remembering of course the difference between genuine network or multi level marketing and pyramid schemes and other scams. My reason for getting the book, is a friend was asking about Amway and I thought I would do some research.
Anyone got advice on Amway? Seems a solid company in 90 countries etc and excellent admin and support system. Also a pretty ingenius sales methodology I must add.

----------


## wynn

MLM does work.

The problem is the larger your downline becomes the more stock you end up ordering and paying for so all your profits are tied up.

Other schemes that do the deliveries direct tend to be so expensive and unreliable that people just stop buying after the second or third time.

Or worst of all, you spend all your free time attending endless 'RA RA' meetings.

 :Banghead:

----------


## Kevm

MLM's do work. Its simple referal based marketing to sell a product. Almost every company uses word of mouth to help sell products.
So why not use that word of mouth and make a % back?
There are alot of MLM's around, and a new one seems to pop up almost daily.
Even good old Donlad Trump is getting invlolved with MLM industry. Its a growing trend, and its shockingly still in its infancy in South Africa.
Our Government hasnt caught on to most of the scams going around posing as MLM. Or they are still not big enough to be an issue yet.

I am pro MLM, I am also pro Amway. Wether the name has a bad rap from what people have done with it. No one can really deny that they are successful. Most of the laws governing MLM or Network Marketing companies in the US have been tried and tested by the Amway Corporation.

What truly distinguishes this MLM from so many others is the Network 21 Association. As far as overall business education you cannot beat the cds and books for Financial Intelligence, time leverage and relationship managment.

----------


## Dave A

> The problem is the larger your downline becomes the more stock you end up ordering and paying for so all your profits are tied up.


Memories of the early days of Golden Products by any chance?

Wynn, that was the "old" way of doing things - where the product physically passed down the line. For folks who remember the term "direct", this meant you could buy direct from the supplier. If you hadn't achieved enough volume to buy direct, you had to get your product from your nearest direct upline.

Nowadays any distributor can buy "direct." The need to hold stock for your downline no longer applies (although some still do hold small reserves if someone in their downline gets caught short on an emergency order).

For the record, payments also used to go the same route, with the direct paying out the non-direct downline. That's changed too.

----------

wynn (28-Jan-10)

----------


## wynn

Now check out this blog
http://texsquixtarblog.blogspot.com/...-of-story.html

 :Wink:

----------


## Dave A

Let's not pretend the issues are simple  :Big Grin:  I always chuckle when I see the "anti" lobby running around waving their hands and spouting propoganda much like they accuse the MLM junkies of doing. 

Ultimately the MLM business comes with solid, demonstrable and provable strengths and weaknesses, assets and liabilities, good points and bad points - call them what you will. So do most businesses (if not all).

The issue is whether on balance you accept the mix.

----------


## Christine_Sutherland

One of the most important criteria to at least consider when assessing a business opportunity is the longevity of the company.  So many new companies spring up and die off that you really need to put a young company "through the wringer" before considering joining.

Long-established companies like Amway have proven themselves merely by surviving. This is no mean feat, especially when you consider the absolutely rotten behaviour that was so endemic even in the near past.

The downside of a long-lived company is that the market may have reached saturation, so that everyone's got the products, or everyone's already signed up (yes, I know that's an extreme generalisation but you know what I mean - why choose a full market when you can offer something to a ravenous new one).

Product differentiation, market size and velocity, compensation, responsibilities of distributor, founders and company credibility and reputation, financial strength, quality of training and support, etc, etc.  All these things need to be carefully examined before making a choice.

----------


## Josh McGee

I have been with Amway for about 8 months now, I have found it a very good company to date, its quite established and has been around for just over 50 years.

from the research I have done on the web, it ranks Number 2 in the world, with Avon coming in at first place.

I highly recommend looking into joining Amway further, and as you said they have a pretty good presence worldwide.

----------

